# Daily Ration of Food



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

i was just curious how much each of you would feed a 16 week old teacup maltese? im just curious cause someone told me no more than 1/8 of a cup as his daily dry kibble intake and to us that seems low but we want to make sure we dont underfeed him or overfeed him. we dont feed him anything else but dry kibble and some treats occasionally when we are training him. 

Currently we have been feeding about a 1/ 4 cup daily of dry kibble

He currently weighs about 2lbs 3oz.

thanks

PS: in case you need to know we have been feeding him Precise Plus for puppies.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

How old is your puppy? I've always been told to free-feed kibble with a puppy. Puppies are supposed to eat alot more than adult dogs....and their blood glucose can get low if they are small. My Bijou eats like a horse. She'll eat tons of home cooked food and then have Orijen kibbles for dessert! She eats like 6-8 times a day! (Oh, she is 2 lb 5 oz at 6 months old)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Feed your pup at least two times a day,....and I always leave dry kibble available. 2 lbs at 16 weeks old is not that small for a maltese, it's normal. My "middle child" Abbey was around the same weight at that age she is now 6 lbs - which is within the standard for the breed. 

Good luck with your new baby!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 4 2010, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881511


> Feed your pup at least two times a day,....and I always leave dry kibble available. 2 lbs at 16 weeks old is not that small for a maltese, it's normal. My "middle child" Abbey was around the same weight at that age she is now 6 lbs - which is within the standard for the breed.
> 
> Good luck with your new baby!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]



we feed him 3 times a day for now typically when we get up in the morning, around 12-1pm and then around 6-8pm at night, but i guess i was just trying to determine the amount to feed him daily. he eats like a horse too but we dont want to overfeed him. so is a quarter cup of food a good amount for his age? or should we be feeding him more. i know each dog is different but we are just trying to get an understanding as far as daily amount to feed him (1/4 cup, 1/2 cup, open the fridge and let him go to town.... etc  )

thank you for the responses.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (niko-b @ Feb 4 2010, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881521


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 4 2010, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881511





> Feed your pup at least two times a day,....and I always leave dry kibble available. 2 lbs at 16 weeks old is not that small for a maltese, it's normal. My "middle child" Abbey was around the same weight at that age she is now 6 lbs - which is within the standard for the breed.
> 
> Good luck with your new baby!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]



we feed him 3 times a day for now typically when we get up in the morning, around 12-1pm and then around 6-8pm at night, but i guess i was just trying to determine the amount to feed him daily. he eats like a horse too but we dont want to overfeed him. so is a quarter cup of food a good amount for his age? or should we be feeding him more. i know each dog is different but we are just trying to get an understanding as far as daily amount to feed him (1/4 cup, 1/2 cup, open the fridge and let him go to town.... etc  )

thank you for the responses.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Since he is still growing you want to feed him what he needs. Feeding three times a day and keeping kibble down
all the time is a very good practice for young pups. His weight and age are about normal for a standard size maltese. 
I don't know what Precise Plus is but a premium food is always recommended.


----------



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

.


----------



## niko-b (Jan 13, 2010)

Since he is still growing you want to feed him what he needs. Feeding three times a day and keeping kibble down
all the time is a very good practice for young pups. His weight and age are about normal for a standard size maltese. 
I don't know what Precise Plus is but a premium food is always recommended.



this is the food the breeder was using and gave us a bag for free when we purchased him:
http://www.precisepet.com/plus_puppy.html


what brand should i be looking at getting once this bag runs out?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (niko-b @ Feb 4 2010, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881528


> Since he is still growing you want to feed him what he needs. Feeding three times a day and keeping kibble down
> all the time is a very good practice for young pups. His weight and age are about normal for a standard size maltese.
> I don't know what Precise Plus is but a premium food is always recommended.
> 
> ...



Here is a link to dogfoodanalysis.com on that particular food.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_re.../cat/all/page/1

There is just tons of info in this thread about different foods and reviews people have given them.


----------



## mymalt (Apr 3, 2009)

Precise Pet Products, Precise Plus, made it on the annual Whole Dog Journals list of approved dry foods of 2010. Which means it met their intense criteria. I don't feed dog food, but looking at the ingredients and based on my herbal education, I was impressed they have included some herbs which are very beneficial...dandelion, kelp and turmeric. At this stage of your puppy's life, you shouldn't be worried about quantity of food. You've received some good advice....feed several times a day and leave dry kibble and water available at all times.

Diane


----------

